# ICC Profiles



## happycranker (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello, has anybody come across any information on paper profiles for different paper manufactures in one table with info like profile name, paper media, settings etc?

I have loaded profiles from some manufactures, but the list of profile names is very confusing and a spreadsheet type list would seem to be the obvious way to go?

I have a new Epson 38'' printer and am very pleased with the results from both Lightroom and CS4.


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Jul 14, 2009)

There are so many paper manufacturers it's hard to think of a comprehensive list being available. Check the manufacturer's website. Most will have tables to help. Here's an example from Red River Paper:

[img width=6'' height=274]http://img.skitch.com/2''9'714-xjjpuqawhkfxb29sbgwkt9mqe8.jpg[/img]

Similar tables should be available for printer paper combinations on other paper sites as well.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jul 14, 2009)

You may also be interested in reading at Adobe's computer scientist Eric Chan's website below the tree image...


----------



## happycranker (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks guys, I have been gradually compiling tables from each of the paper manufacturers that I would use into one and trying to figure out the differences, some give tone settings like above, others provide a PDF note like Ilford, so it is not an easy task!

Denis, yes I have seen Eric's web site, it is very good along with Northernlight Images they have helped with getting fast tracked into the 38''. Just wish I could still print on DVD's as well!!!


----------

